# Where to get cables to DIY your own headphone/earphone cable replacement?



## thepredestrian

Wondering if anyone out there knows where to get the soft and malleable type of wire that can be used to DIY your own earphone cable? I've tried 30AWG cables off of ebay but they are still too microphonic. Does anyone know where to get cables that manufacturers get their hands on from? I've scoured the whole earth for them but Im still unable to find any...there _has _to be a supplier for them somewhere right??


----------



## BmpBlast

I apologize for being lazy and not finding the exact links for you, but the DIY Cable Gallery thread in the DIY forum has links to everything you ask for. I think most of the materials posts don't start until around page 300.


----------



## liamstrain

Mogami: http://www.mogamicable.com/category/bulk/ultra_flex_mini/
   
  Available many places, in the US, I like Markertek.


----------



## RexAeterna

radioshack,home dept or amazon. i just use bare speaker wire for recabling. same thing as any other wire and cheaper. i use 18awg for my headphones that i re-cabled and just braided it best i could to make it more pleasing to the eye and also to give the cabling more strength. works well for me. if lucky and if it matters to you, your home dept might sell aome 18awg silver wire too. some odd reason mine does which is pretty cool if someone is into that. i don't really bother unless i get a sell on it.


----------



## tygamehk09

Ranking of microphonic generation
   
  TELFON >> PE >> PVC


----------



## RexAeterna

tygamehk09 said:


> Ranking of microphonic generation
> 
> TELFON >> PE >> PVC




in the real world, it doesn't matter when it comes to headphones or even speakers. i have headphones using basic speaker wire with pvc insulation and a headphone with teflon. do i have, or better yet notice any difference between them involving microphonics? nope. do they either have issues with it as well? nope. overall it shouldn't matter. get what you prefer or whatever is cheaper.


----------



## liamstrain

He means microphonics as in transmitted physical noise from a headphone cable that bumps cloth, or zippers, etc. Some cables are noisier than others - and it can be distracting if you move about (e.g. IEMS on a commute).


----------



## thepredestrian

Quote: 





bmpblast said:


> I apologize for being lazy and not finding the exact links for you, but the DIY Cable Gallery thread in the DIY forum has links to everything you ask for. I think most of the materials posts don't start until around page 300.


 
   
  Thanks. I'll just prop myself up tonight with a nice cup of hot chocolate as I pore through 300 pages of audio literature until the wee hours.


----------



## rickstalker

you


thepredestrian said:


> Wondering if anyone out there knows where to get the soft and malleable type of wire that can be used to DIY your own earphone cable? I've tried 30AWG cables off of ebay but they are still too microphonic. Does anyone know where to get cables that manufacturers get their hands on from? I've scoured the whole earth for them but Im still unable to find any...there _has _to be a supplier for them somewhere right??


 
 you can find some on their shop, http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4392  i got some30awg wire from them,


----------



## ProtegeManiac

> Originally Posted by *thepredestrian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where to get cables to DIY your own headphone/earphone cable replacement? Wondering if anyone out there knows where to get the soft and malleable type of wire that can be used to DIY your own earphone cable? I've tried 30AWG cables off of ebay but they are still too microphonic. Does anyone know where to get cables that manufacturers get their hands on from? I've scoured the whole earth for them but Im still unable to find any...there _has _to be a supplier for them somewhere right??


 
  
 Not sure about IEM cables, but for reference if it's for a full size headphone I'd search for Starquad 4-core mic cables on eBay. You can get them in shorter cuts off huge spools from some sellers there. Over here some retailers like pro audio stores sell shorter cuts (1m minimum), but not the better brands like Mogami. You just need to cut the jacket and undo the braiding for the Y-junction and redo the braiding up to each earcup if it's a dual entry type headphone; AKG K702 et al will only require soldering on the mini-XLR plug. These can be a bit heavy for IEMs though, although I'd bet the microphonics should be good (considering they're mic cables, and some performers jump around the stage with a wired mic).


----------



## akist

I have also been looking for over a month now. It seems there is no retailer that sells "earphone cable".
  
 One method is to buy "earphones extension cable" on ebay which comes complete with jacks, and cut away the jacks. There are lengths up to 10 metres but am not sure about the quality/flexibility yet.
  
 I have also found this, from the US, but am not sure of the "21 AWG" sounds too thin
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canare-L-4E6S-Unterminated-Star-Quad-Balanced-Microphone-Cable-Bulk-10-Orange-/301133803132?pt=US_Cables_Snakes_Interconnects&hash=item461cf92e7c


----------



## GrindingThud

Not too thin by a long shot....that is some very fat cable. Many use it for headphones, but it would think far to heavy, even stripped, for portable/iem use. I like it for full size use....




akist said:


> I have also been looking for over a month now. It seems there is no retailer that sells "earphone cable".
> 
> One method is to buy "earphones extension cable" on ebay which comes complete with jacks, and cut away the jacks. There are lengths up to 10 metres but am not sure about the quality/flexibility yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## akist

OK it seems the "21 AWG" refers to the individual conductors inside the cable, whereas I thought it refers to external diameter.


----------



## asarcha

Hi please can you help me,
i am looking for a cable with 2 cores or with one shielded core. This cable must be flexible, i need to roll it in roll up device- something like 00093533Hama"Roll Up" Vehicle Charging Cable (https://uk.hama.com/00093533/hama-roll-up-vehicle-charging-cable-micro-usb) 
and with max 1,6 mm width, 3,7V and 1A. Please can you write me where can i buy it. Thx for help.


----------



## asarcha

Hi, please can yo help me,
i am looking for a cable with 2 cores or with one shielded core. This cable must be flexible, i need to roll it in roll up device- like 00093533Hama"Roll Up" Vehicle Charging Cable.
and with max 1,6 mm width, 3,7V and 1A. Please write me where can i buy it. Thx for help


----------

